# Has safety glasses ever saved your eyes?



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I've never had any close calls, maybe because I shoot A lot of lead. Pretty much the only time I use safety glasses is when the band is about to break and still I never had any close calls with the ammo, slingshot, or bands. After seeing tobse video I'm thinking safety glasses must have saved a lot of eyes especially with indoor shooters. I'm wondering how many people here have actually saved their eyesight or even avoided a black eye with safety glasses? I'm thinking about getting a pair of dewalt safety glasses so I could feel comfortable and natural with safety glasses on, so safety glasses can be a full time thing cause, you never know.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Not yet shooting but definitely when doing the wood work involved in making the frame. Dremel drum explosion is scary


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

LVO said:


> Not yet shooting but definitely when doing the wood work involved in making the frame. Dremel drum explosion is scary


Thanks for sharing. Sometimes in the heat of the creative moment, safety can be overlooked. Reminders never hurt.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I've been slapped in the face across the goggles by a band. I ALWAYS wear glasses when shooting, drawing and building slingshots.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> I've been slapped in the face across the goggles by a band. I ALWAYS wear glasses when shooting, drawing and building slingshots.


Another good reminder. Thanks

Something new to me happened that was nearly like the above band slap. I made one minor change in the way I made my band grooves. I mean super subtle. While out shooting, just before the band slipped out from under the tie on the fork I noticed the band hanging by the last millimeters. You never know when it could happen.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, it saved my eyes. Not when shooting slingshots, it was happend once rotary tool bit removed on high speed and direct hit to safety glass.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You only get issued one set of eyes!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I was hit in the left lens of my shooting glasses by a .25 cal steel bounceback.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I got hit with a 177. lead pellet from a airgun it nicked the bottom of my shooting glasses.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I got hit in the forehead by a 9.5mm bounceback. Not really relevant, but I still think it's hilarious.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I shot a friend's cap and ball rifle that he had over charged. The steel cap was blown off the nipple and bits of it were embedded in the lenses of my shooting glasses ... along with a lot of powder residue. In those days I was wearing contact lenses, and was very thankful to have used the shooting glasses.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

One time, in band camp...................


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Many times, tho oddly mostly during mountain biking, driving, wheeling my jeep, etc... I used to be an idiot with stuff like that (and seatbelts, helmets, and so on) but now I definitely protect my eyes- most things I enjoy rely heavily upon them  An impact rated pair of sunglasses is a solid investment if you spend much time outside.

As to slingshots and safety glasses- I see a whole lot of potential for things to go wrong. The power source is a wear item that can catastrophically fail; I'd feel safer shooting any of my firearms without eye protection. But I don't unless I'm hunting and even then, well if not raining I wear the shades mentioned above. For woodworking or shooting, harbor freight sells basic polycarb glasses for 99¢ on sale - I don't know anywhere I can get a spare eyeball installed cheaper.

Why risk it? Even with them on you aren't guaranteed to avoid injury, but with typical SS power levels I think the odds are well in your favor. Not a gamble I'm willing to take, but I have learned opinions vary greatly.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Twice. When I first started shooting again, I shot at a target that I had hung on a hollow core door on a shed. I missed the target and the ball bounced straight back and hit dead in the middle of my aiming lens.

The second time was when I was using a robe hook as a fork. It was ok while using light bands. But I tubed up heavy and after about a hundred shots, the metal fatigued and broke off. The whole fork slammed into my lens, skipped off and cut my cheek. Oh Yeah! I'm BIG on safety glasses.


----------

